# RSS Feeds



## Tosh (Nov 5, 2004)

It would be super-cool if you had an RSS-feed with news from the frontpage. With every release getting a new entry, and it leading back to the forum-thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





After getting used to the live bookmarks in Firefox I just want more of them!


----------



## Lily (Nov 5, 2004)

There is a GBAtemp RSS feed already.


----------



## phuzzz (Nov 5, 2004)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=ST&f=16&t=20957

Try a search next time.


----------



## Tosh (Nov 5, 2004)

aah, i see. Sorry for that one. 

I tried searching, but that annoying searchthing wouldn't let me search for three-letter-words (like RSS).. And feed gave me loads of results. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But thanks for the link! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and that 30 day default limit on the forums prevented me from actually seeing the first thread when i entered the suggestions forum (since it's 35 days old). Isn't it typical?


----------



## mekaxero (Nov 5, 2004)

quick question about this one.  the RSS feed works fine in trillian, but when i go to firefox bookmark, and do a new live bookmark, it says "Live bookmark feed failed to load"  the otehr 2 RSS feeds i have had links i just clicked on.  also, when i look at it, the location section is blank, even when in the properties section, it lists the feed location properly.  Anyone know how to fix this in firefox.  i even tried to copy and paste one of the other rss feeds, and change the location, but it still lists the old location, and it says failed.  Firefox bug perhaps?  i have the 1.0 Pre-Release of firefox by the way.


----------



## Tosh (Nov 5, 2004)

I use firefox 1.0 RC2 and it works like a charm.
Didn't try adding live feeds manually in the PR-version, but I didn't have any problems using the auto-adding (by using the icon in the lower left) .

You could try upgrading to the new version, see if it works better. Or just wait a few days for the final 1.0 release.


----------



## Akotan (Nov 5, 2004)

For me, the RSS feeds work fine on Firefox. Try to install the Sage extension but I think this feature is already default on the recent Firefox versions...


----------



## saberhagem (Nov 5, 2004)

I use FireFox too and i hadn't that problem.  In the Feed location i simply put:   http://gbatemp.net/rss.php

and it's working perfectly

EDIT: by the way i didn't need any extension


----------



## mekaxero (Nov 5, 2004)

this is the error i get, and the properties of the live bookmark:






Edit:
I just tried the sage extension, and i got the same thing.

Found the new version, and tried it again.  no luck.  i notice that some sites do have an rss button in the bottom corner, but gbatemp does not have one for me, is there someone i can go on the site to make the button appear, maybe that would work?

Edit 2:
I went to one of the sites that has the little button in the corner, and i viewed the source, changed the address for the rss to the one gbatemp uses, and i loaded.  i clicked subscribe, and i added it.  strange thing is that it still does not work.  wonder y it works for everyone else. 

guess its one of those mysteries for my pc, like how i cannot view any of the pictures on my server, unless i change the addy from omegaxero to my router address.  thanx for your help, guess i just need to keep using it through trillian, altho i am not on that all that much.


----------



## Samutz (Nov 5, 2004)

It's working fine in firefox for me, using PR 1 without any rss extension. Altho, I use trillian pro for all my rss feeds.


----------



## mekaxero (Nov 5, 2004)

i found out that for some reason, proxomitron, the program i use to block popups and banner ads on sites like geocities, blocks the gbatemp rss from working in firefox, but it lets the others work fine.  Ill just have to use trillian, thanx everyone for trying to help me out anyway.


----------



## neonshadow (Nov 5, 2004)

Why not just use firefox's inherent pop-up blocking? I get zero pop-ups using no external pop-up blocking software.


----------



## Lily (Nov 5, 2004)

I stopped using the RSS feed personally, since it seems to get updated quite a while after the front page, which doesn't exactly make it very handy.


----------



## mekaxero (Nov 5, 2004)

I got it for the sites that have banner ads, like the punch the monkey crap, those flash animation ads, and the ads on gamefaqs.  proxomitron blocks them, so i do not have to see them, and if i need to watch a flash, i go to proxomitron, and i turn the flash blocker off so i can watch it, then turn it back on when i am through.  if it weren't for those ads, i would've never gotten proxomitron.  if only firefox had something to block banner ads built into it, then all would be good.


----------



## Costello (Nov 5, 2004)

QUOTE(Qrayzie @ Nov 5 2004 said:


> I stopped using the RSS feed personally, since it seems to get updated quite a while after the front page, which doesn't exactly make it very handy.










nobody "updates" the RSS feed. The RSS feed is a PHP script, like "index.php" (this file, the portal, everything), which reads the SQL data when you load it. That means, when you check the RSS feed, it tells you immediatly if there are new news items.
If you find it "slow", it's because your rss refresh rate is too low. under trillian I have set it to 60 seconds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so every 60 seconds, it will check for new news items.


----------



## djgarf (Nov 5, 2004)

QUOTE(mekaxero @ Nov 5 2004 said:


> I got it for the sites that have banner ads, like the punch the monkey crap, those flash animation ads, and the ads on gamefaqs.Â proxomitron blocks them, so i do not have to see them, and if i need to watch a flash, i go to proxomitron, and i turn the flash blocker off so i can watch it, then turn it back on when i am through.Â if it weren't for those ads, i would've never gotten proxomitron.Â if only firefox had something to block banner ads built into it, then all would be good.


blocking banner ad's is extremly lame becuase if everyone started doing shit like that plenty of websites that rely on those banners would disappear very quickly


----------



## Puck The Joker (Nov 5, 2004)

mekaxero: Have you tried the Adblock extension for Firefox? You can block one banner, or you can make it so all banners from a certain place are blocked.


----------



## Lily (Nov 5, 2004)

QUOTE(Costello @ Nov 5 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Qrayzie @ Nov 5 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > I stopped using the RSS feed personally, since it seems to get updated quite a while after the front page, which doesn't exactly make it very handy.
> ...


Must be the way Opera handles RSS feeds. At one point, the RSS feed and the front page were over 10 releases out of sync. Maybe I'll try it again since I have the newest Opera beta.


----------



## Puck The Joker (Nov 5, 2004)

Qrayzie: Maybe its the fact that Opera sucks that you aren't getting the RSS feed properly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I suggest Trillian Pro + the RSS plugin as the best way to get the feeds. I tried the Sage extension for Firefox, but I didn't like the results.


----------



## mekaxero (Nov 5, 2004)

QUOTE(djgarf @ Nov 5 2004 said:


> QUOTE(mekaxero @ Nov 5 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > I got it for the sites that have banner ads, like the punch the monkey crap, those flash animation ads, and the ads on gamefaqs.Â proxomitron blocks them, so i do not have to see them, and if i need to watch a flash, i go to proxomitron, and i turn the flash blocker off so i can watch it, then turn it back on when i am through.Â if it weren't for those ads, i would've never gotten proxomitron.Â if only firefox had something to block banner ads built into it, then all would be good.
> ...


its not like it would hurt them.  i mean its not like if it actually showed up, that i would click on it.  and it still makes the server think it displayed the banner, it just does not display the banner.  it shows it as a little red link that says "[Ad]".


----------



## Tosh (Nov 5, 2004)

It would be super-cool if you had an RSS-feed with news from the frontpage. With every release getting a new entry, and it leading back to the forum-thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





After getting used to the live bookmarks in Firefox I just want more of them!


----------



## Bitbyte (Nov 5, 2004)

Awesome Rss-feed costello, works fine with Firefox =).


----------

